# Have a G23 wanting a G27...



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Im looking at getting a G27 soon.
I currently have a G23 and thats my carry gun.
Im wanting a G27 for carry and move the G23 for home defense...
My question is with a 27 and a Pearce Pinky extension is there a concealable difference in the 27 and 23?
Some people say since its the same size grip.
There is only a half inch difference in slide.

Other the other hand i see.
Yes that difference is noticeable.
The front of the grip is the only part same length in grip than 23 so it is smaller with that and half inch smaller slide...

I would appreciate comments on this subject....


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting....I have a G22 wanting a G23! Well, just kidding...kinda sorta. Check this here thread out for more info!
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16428


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Ram Rad..In your pics with the 4 mags lined up.What is the extensions on the 2nd and 3rd mags?


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

I know a guy selling a New g27 for 430.00 plus shipping let me know if interested I can put you in contact with him


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Hey Ram Rad..In your pics with the 4 mags lined up.What is the extensions on the 2nd and 3rd mags?


They are the Pearce +1 finger extensions. I think that's what you're asking about. I'm getting away from these for carry, and only use the 10 rounders for back-up mags now. I shoot fine w/o the pinky extensions.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Im heading in a different route now..Look into my other thread....


----------

